# Video Tour of Puritan Resource Room at PRTS



## reaganmarsh (Feb 2, 2016)

This is very cool: Dr. Beeke giving a short tour of their resource room. 

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?SID=6909727540

(I had to download the video file to watch it, just FYI.)

Enjoy.


----------



## ZackF (Feb 3, 2016)

Remarkable! Thank you.


----------

